# Trailer measurement



## jonmac (Jul 30, 2019)

I have a trailer that is slightly bent. it looks as if the previous owner had hooked a parking curb or something and then they pulled it forward and looks as if the trailer has been bent inwards.
I measured the front of it after the tongue and then measured the very back of it, it measures about an inch or so different and the uprights look like they have been "sucked in".

So I need to know if the rear is the same width as the front or do they bend inward towards the rear?

I am getting ready to fix it but want to make sure there is a problem before I create one. If that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 30, 2019)

Mine measures the same front and back. Do you have any pictures showing what it looks like? Mine has bolted brackets with the rear crossmember so I don't think it could get sucked in. If yours just has u-bolts then you might be able to adjust them.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 31, 2019)

Check spring mounts, this is the most important feature. They should be same width front vs. rear. You also may want to check from spring mount to hitch coupler. That should be the same L vs. R.


----------



## jonmac (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you for the information.
Sorry no pictures, the rear crossmember has a piece of thin channel welded to the side rails. the crossmember is bent out and torn about a third of the way up it.

I am going to have it straightend and the crossmember cut out and a new piece of channel welded in its place.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 4, 2019)

jonmac said:


> Thank you for the information.
> Sorry no pictures, the rear crossmember has a piece of thin channel welded to the side rails. the crossmember is bent out and torn about a third of the way up it.
> 
> I am going to have it straightend and the crossmember cut out and a new piece of channel welded in its place.





Good way to eliminate any doubt.


----------



## jonmac (Sep 30, 2019)

My Buddy got my trailer done, He welded in four new 3-inch channel beams after he straightened the frame he told me that it is 5/8 of an inch out of square and that everything looks good. 

So now time to start prepping it for paint and a little bit of pinstriping. will try to take before and after pictures of it if anybody is interested.


----------

